# New to BBQ!!!  Looking for a little rib advice!!!



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey all!!!   First of all, totaly cool that there is a BBQ forum...  This is going to help me out alot!

So, my name is Joe, and i have recently found an intrest in preparing better outdoors food. Lol, i am in no way a chef, nor do i want to be, but i am looking to step it up past the generic store bought hamburgers and hotdogs that 95% of people have at their backyard cookouts.

So far i have done a few basics. A top round(london broil) marinaded overnight is a whiskey marinade and grilled, and some strip steaks with a dry rub. The top round came out well, tons of flavor and the steaks were ok, allthough i think the cuts may have been to thin, so it suffered.

Now im looking to get into a basic baby back rib recipe. In the past, ive done nothing more than slap the rips on the grill,  grill em up, and coat em with BBQ suace. This always tastes good, but i know it can be better.

Im not looking to get straight into making my own sauce, but im asking you guys for some preperation techniques, and some dry rubs that will work well with some comercial bbq sauces. Right now ive been using Bulls eye. Are there better commecial BBq's available???

So, yeah,  just looking for some prep tips, and a good rub recipe that will work with a comercial sauce.

Thanks alot for taking the time to red all this, and hoping to hear from you soon...

---Joe


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2007)

First what are you cooking on?
Second...wood selection...
Rub...most are a mix of Salt, Turbinado Sugar, Paprika, and other spices...
Sauce....commerical sauce can be doctored to what you like....thinned with vinegar, sweeted with honey or maple syrup...ects......

There are a lot of great Cook Books that will give you a starting point..From there just experiment to see what you like

Welcome to the Forum.
A few of the cookbooks to look at
Smoke and Spice by Jamison and Jamison
BBQ USA 
Ray Lampkes DR BBQ Big time Cookbook
and Paul Kirk has a very good book about making sauces and rubs...
and just look around this site for ideas..


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 13, 2007)

http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/

Welcome to BBQ CENTRAL

SJ


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Are you using a gas grill or some form of charcaol grill?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard Joe.  Like Witt said give us more info on what you're cooking on, etc.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

Unfortunatly i live in an aprtment and i dont have a stable cooking aparatus. I usualy cook on my sister in laws cheap gas grill, and often i go to the park and grill on their  little standup pits with charcoal.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

One basic concept, given your limited apparatus, would be to have a fire on half your grill, and the meat on the other half..indirect cooking...


----------



## oompappy (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome Joe, 
I guess the first step is to get yourself an apparatus.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you have a balcony or patio ?


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

Indirect cooking is a form of slow cooking, kinda of light a smoker idea right?  Doesnt this require a hood?  M y sisters gas grill has a hood, but the ones at the park do not.  How long does the indirect cooking technique take to cook?

I know this is all pretty hard for you hardcore bbqers to understand. But i dont bbq at my apartment as grills are prohibited. So i go other places to cook..  but the problem there is that i dont get alot of cooking time. If i had my own house(sometime next year) id have no problems with the time dedication to smoking a few racks of ribs for 8 hours.... but as of now i am simply trying to make the most out of what i have accesible...

I mean,  unless theres a decend, resonablypriced protable unit, small enough to hide inside my apartment, im pretty much out of luck as far as grills go.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

Im sure Ill get all kinds of crap for this, but here goes....

Until you get some differant  toys, try cutting the ribs in sections, wrapping them in foil with a little bbq sauce brushed lightly on or add a little apple juice, in the oven at 250 for about 2.5 hours. Just before your ready to serve, take them from the foil, brush them with your fav sauce and grill them till the sauce starts to brown (sort of carmalizing it, you'll see it on the tips, where it contacts the grill ect)...Just, please, in the name of all that is bbq, do not boil them first....


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

It seems you are pretty bent on the slow cooking idea. Does it really make that huge of a diffrence??? I mean, ill be honest, ive never had a competition style rib or anything so i really dont know.

Ive also heard a rumor that cooking with foil can transfer harmful toxins into the food...  is there any truth to this???


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry you are not getting a lot of help on this.  I think it is because you are very limited on what you can cook with.

My advice would be to ask around and eat some ribs from a joint that uses wood for smoke and smokes ribs start to finish no less that 5 hours.

Then you will have some idea of what they are supposed to taste like for comparison.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> It seems you are pretty bent on the slow cooking idea. Does it really make that huge of a diffrence??? I mean, ill be honest, ive never had a competition style rib or anything so i really dont know.
> 
> Ive also heard a rumor that cooking with foil can transfer harmful toxins into the food...  is there any truth to this???



Cook them so they taste the way you like them, not the way other folks tell you they should taste !


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 13, 2007)

Unless your sister lives close enough to you and would allow you to set up a smoker at her place, I'd buy a large portable Weber charcoal grill.  Take it to the park and concentrate on BBQ'ing smaller cuts of meat like chicken and thin country style ribs with inderect heat.  You can make very good BBQ within a three hour time window by raising the temp a little above the normal slow cooking temp range.

Just my suggestion.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Cook them so they taste the way you like them, not the way other folks tell you they should taste !



i hear ya ...  just saying, theres a posiblility that ive never even eaten a really good rack of ribs...


the best i have had was from a place called "big ed's"

anyone heard of them?

and i understand totaly that im not getting a ton of help because i am so limited....  i knew there wasnt going to be a whole lot that i could do....  which was why i was just looking for a rub to enhance the ribs before the sauce a little bit.......  allthough my cooking style is limited theres nothing wrong with getting a head start trying out a few difrent recipes..

if i were to purchse a protable grill, any specific models i should be looking at?


----------



## oompappy (Jun 13, 2007)

Joe, Look in the recipe section under BBQ Sauces, Sops, Dry Rubs and 
Brines. Lots of rub recipes in there. 
Your oven is pretty much a gas or electric pit without the smoke. Practice 
cooking the baby backs in the oven at 225* to 250* for about 4 hours then take them to the park to reheat and finish with sauce. 
I don't know about storing a grill in an apartment, not exactly an air freshener.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

this seems to be the largest portable webber i can find. 12x21






This would actualy be pretty good at my aprtment..  i could even store it right outside possibly. But it quickly becomes aparent that if you can only use half the are for the food, and the other half for the fuel, that im not going to get alot of cooking space out of it, so i wont be able to make ribs for a large amount of people.  oh well... ill do what i can ...


cooking the ribs in the over sound like a decent idea to give a try here at home.....  allthough, it kinda takes the fun out of it now doesnt it???  LOL


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

by the way,  whats the proper way to tell if their done???  While im getting used to cooking steaks and stuf like that ive been using a digital thermometer. Will this work for ribs as well to get them to the right temp?


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> by the way,  whats the proper way to tell if their done???  While im getting used to cooking steaks and stuf like that ive been using a digital thermometer. Will this work for ribs as well to get them to the right temp?



They will pull away from the bone....


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 13, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> this seems to be the largest portable webber i can find. 12x21
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have one of these, it's VERY small and difficult to control the heat because of size.  Take a look at the selection on this page.  If you're committed to it, I'd pick the larget one you think you can handle.

http://charcoalgrilldepot.com/category_ ... ts_33.html

Pappy's suggestion may be your best alternative at this point in time until you get your own place.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> 92hatchattack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John, Bigwheel said if they pull from the bone they are not cooked right!  :roll:    

Joe, John is right though when the ribs are done the meat will be pulled back some, the amount will depend on your temperatures though.  Another way to tell if ribs are done is to grab two bones in the center of the rack and try to pull them apart.  If they tear with just a bit of resistance they're done.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys!

When you say the temperature is a hard to control, on smaller grills like this, or even the standup larger charcoal grills, how exactly do you manage temperature, and what should it be??? And how do you measure the temperature inside the gril when the top is on???

great info so far guys.. thanks for everything!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ also, that picture of the ribs is intresting. I tlooks very pink at the top there. Is it saafe to eat like that?


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

"Smoke Ring"
From Derrick Riches,
Your Guide to Barbecues & Grilling.

Definition: In the world of barbecue the smoke ring is one of the most sought after properties of smoked meats. It is believed to show that you have done a good job and properly low and slow smoked the meat in question. Is particularly prized in smoked brisket. So what is it? 
A smoke ring is a pink discoloration of meat just under the surface crust (called bark). It can be just a thin line of pink or a rather thick layer. The smoke rings is caused by nitric acid building up in the surface of meat, absorbed from the surface. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from wood combustion in smoke mixes with water in the meat. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 13, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> When you say the temperature is a hard to control, on smaller grills like this, or even the standup larger charcoal grills, how exactly do you manage temperature, and what should it be??? And how do you measure the temperature inside the gril when the top is on???
> 
> great info so far guys.. thanks for everything!




The small charcoal grills just don't offer enough room to place the meat far enough away from the coals to get low enough temps for slow cooking.  The Weber Silver One Touch or the Gold One Touch IS large enough to cook using indirect heat.  When you have your own place, probably 95% of the members on here will tell you to purchase a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker (WSM).

Remote thermometers are availbable from several different manufacturers that have probes for monitoring food and grill surface temps.  Many folks on here recommend Maverick ET-73.  I recently purchased one of the units.

My advise would be to search through the site for threads on "themometers" and "BBQ Ribs".  You'll get a ton of good advise from the guys on here who have a tremendous amount of experience.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard. 
Rule 1- ask lots of questions
Rule2 -cook what makes yer wife happy
Rule 3 -cook what makes you happy next!
Rule 4 - Take lots of pics!
 You might want to get a Weber Smokey Mountain. You can store it in yer attic, until you cook.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.
> Rule 1- ask lots of questions
> Rule2 -cook what makes yer wife happy
> Rule 3 -cook what makes you happy next!
> ...



Yep, get a WSM.  You will love it.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^   that looks cool ....  chances are in a year when i move to PA, ill have plenty of space for the full sized smoker of my liking


theres alot of info on this site so im just gonna spend a little time lurking around!
thanks a ton!


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ribs*

Here is several methods I use for Baby Backs.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://secure.ramnetwork.com/kickassbbq/ribs.html
I always just use the last method.  @50 for 4 hours, spray every fifteen minutes and use the Bend Test.  I don't foil anymore.  no need to if you practice!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 13, 2007)

Joe'
The WSM is the best little smoker you can buy on a small budget, and with limited space. they only weigh 30 lbs and can be use to cook low and slow and moderately fast and hot. I compete with some of the best BBQ teams in the country and have bested several of them on my arsenal of WSMs. Here is a picture of when I bought my second one http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/twins1.JPG You can get a good start with one of these. They will do a little at a time, or with a little space management can do a remarkable amount of BBQ. They are not a pain to transport eigther.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 13, 2007)

The pink in the ribs is perfectly acceptable.  







These are from another cook.






Still another cook on the Bar-B-Chef offset.







Maybe on that small grill you could cut Baby Backs in half and put a very small fire on the other end to get the smoke flavor...then take them to the park to finish them.  You could create a small fire by using say 15 unlit charcoal and 3 or 4 lit charcoal on top with a small chunk (fist size) of hickory wood.

BTW...learning to cook true BBQ is very addictive.  Get a big place in PA!


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

I hear that there is a pretty good podcast on cooking ribs in the "podcast" section.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2007)

I luvz me some pink ribbage!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

question,  i keep reading in a few of the recipes that you should remove the membrane...  what is this???  Do all ribs have these?? Do stores like shopright remove these before putting it on the shelf....  yeah, im a newbie ...  this forum could use a nice big FAQ section


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

is there a website for this "wally world"????


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> question,  i keep reading in a few of the recipes that you should remove the membrane...  what is this???  Do all ribs have these?? Do stores like shopright remove these before putting it on the shelf....  yeah, im a newbie ...  this forum could use a nice big FAQ section



Membrane is the paper like tissue on the backside of the ribs.  You don't have to remove it, but better if you do.  Most backyard grillers don't remove it until they come to a website like this one so you're fine with it on there.

And no, it won't be removed by the grocery store.  A butcher might do it for ya.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 13, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/
> 
> Welcome to BBQ CENTRAL
> 
> SJ



Hey Joe... ya might want to squeeze the loopholes of your apartments rules. 
Use the defense that a WSM isn't a "BBQ GRILL" ... it's a smoker!

Take the time to show the design of the WSM to your landlord/renter and play up the safety factor of no "open flames" , low heat cooking etc... I'd be willing to bet a mature conversation about how safe a WSM cooker is compared to others may get you an exception to the rule..... and if you do, you might want to seriously think about scooping up a bunch more and have them on hand to sell to your neighbors for a small profit. 

OH...almost forgot TWO things..........

Be SURE to promise, coax and bribe your landlord with a free WSM cooked meal from time to time...

and when you get up and running......... be sure to get a Maverick ET-73 to remotely keep close check on your meats and cooking chamber temperatures.... oddly enough you can get one here: http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8409


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> is there a website for this "wally world"????



"Wally World" = Walmart


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jun 13, 2007)

92,

My guess from the Shop Rite reference is that you're in the NE.

I would go to WalMart (Wally World), Home Depot, or Lowes and get a cheap charcoal grill to start on. You can pick them up from any where from $20 to $40 for a low end one. This would get you going in the right direction until you can get a better unit. I had one that lasted about 5 years. Just keep it covered and out of the weather when you're not using it.

Now onto the ribs. 

Take a rack of spare ribs with the flap on the back cut off but the membrane in tact (stores don't take it off for you). Rub the ribs down about 4 to 6 hours before you plan on cooking them. About an hour before cook time, take them up and let them warm up a bit.

In your case, I'd take about 2 lbs of lump coal and light it in a chimney starter. When it ashes over, dump it in the grill and spread out in an even layer that runs the same length as the ribs will lay.
Put the cooking rack over the coals.

Put the ribs on, bone side down and close the lid. DO NOT OPEN THE LID FOR 30 - 40 MINUTES!!!!!

Turn the ribs and close the lid.

DO NOT OPEN THE LID FOR 20 - 30 MINUTES.

Turn and sauce the meat side. Cook another 5 minutes and turn. Sauce the bone side and cook another 5 minutes. Turn one last time, sauce, and cook another 2 to 3 minutes.

Take off and allow to rest for 10 minutes before cutting into individual bones.

Tim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2007)

Joe, the fine folks here have given you some mighty fine advise. How about coughing up the whiskey marinade you spoke about in the first post?


----------



## cleglue (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of the membrane that I took a while back.
I remove it other people do not.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Ribs/ribmembrane.JPG

I believe there is a video of someone removing the membrane.  It was I believe the Canadian fellow...not sure though.

007 do you have a video of removing the membrane from ribs?


----------



## cleglue (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9plB5BYhj8


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Joe, the fine folks here have given you some mighty fine advise. How about coughing up the whiskey marinade you spoke about in the first post?




The fine folks here shurley have and i apreciate it alot!

Heres the recipe. I pluked it off the internet somewhere. I really enjoyed it. I marinated it for 24 hours. It had tons of tangy flavor. Im not really sure if its a "good marinade" because your standarts are alot better than mine, but it was definatly better than the one mom used to make......  oh, and i definatly took advantage of the "OR SO" when it came to the whiskey....  i used 3 tablespoons, next time i may use 4.


LONDON BROIL MARINADE

INGREDIENTS 

2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
Dash or 2, Tabasco 
Dash of ground ginger 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 clove minced garlic 
2 tablespoons Bourbon (or so!) 

Mix her all up and thow her in a bag with the top round.

I hope someone will try this out and leave some feedback, and possibly some other recipes that may be better..  cause i dont know right now...  lol


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Here's the video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9plB5BYhj8



AWESOME CLEGLUE!!!    that was worth a thousand words!  THANKS!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 13, 2007)

question, can you direct cook on the WSM????


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> question, can you direct cook on the WSM????



If you remove the waterpan then there will be about 30" of space between the grate and the coals. To me that would be great for cooking something like chicken were low and slow is not an issue.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ what about burgers,steaks,london broil???

i may consider the WSM in a month or so if i can convince the wife. But i definatly only have room for one cooker, and she wont understand this slow cooking stuff if i cant go outside and make her a burger...  lol


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

You may want to cosider a Weber Kettle Grill.  There are a couple of series to choose from depending on budget and how much room you have.  I have the basic " Silver Series" from Lowes.  I wish I had the " Gold Series" cuz it has an ash dump.  

Check them out.  You could grill or do indirect on one of these.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007 ... old22.aspx


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 14, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> question, can you direct cook on the WSM????


YES you can, I do it often. If you lift off the center section and take the top rack and set it right on top of the charcoal ring it makes a pretty good steak, buger, hotdog, etc grill. I used it like that to make great steaks, and recently with a pan to saute some onions for an anything butt entry in one of my last contests. The sections just lift off so it is really easy to set up that way.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ NICE!!!     but things arent looking good for me. Apartment rules prohibit any outdoor coocking. And the Wife itsnt happy about the WSM price, until we have a house that is ...  so it looks like ill be getting one of those little portable ground grills. Ill have to play around and do the best i can! Just make small portions when its time to indirect cook.

only other though it to get the 18" ketle, and cut the leggs off it to make it more compact...  but it would suck to hack a brand new grill


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 14, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> ^^^ NICE!!!     but things arent looking good for me. Apartment rules prohibit any outdoor coocking. And the Wife itsnt happy about the WSM price, until we have a house that is ...  so it looks like ill be getting one of those little portable ground grills. Ill have to play around and do the best i can! Just make small portions when its time to indirect cook.
> 
> only other though it to get the 18" ketle, and cut the leggs off it to make it more compact...  but it would suck to hack a brand new grill



Use your imagination and rig it so that the leg portion of grill separates from the kettle portion.    

I think you'll like the kettle much better than the small portable grill and also be able to produce a much better finished product.  Let your wife taste how good real BBQ can be so she will not whine as much when you buy the WSM.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

i guess it shouldnt bee too hard to rig it to have the legs come out ...  they are probaly just held in with a bolt ...

u think the 18" is big enough???   im definaly not going to the 22 inch ..  the 18 is pushing it for this small little place ...  lol


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

wow,  i just checked out those Maveric thermometers...   remote too ..  those are pretty awesome!!!!

so 1 single unit can monitor both meat temperature, and cooking temperature>?????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> wow,  i just checked out those Maveric thermometers...   remote too ..  those are pretty awesome!!!!
> 
> *so 1 single unit can monitor both meat temperature, and cooking temperature*>?????



Yes, the ET-73!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

thats some fancy stuff!!!  and reasonably priced to!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

Where can i purchase Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce??? Can i find this off the shelf at my local shopright???(yeah im a yankee)

I think im going to pick up and try some of this Wolfe Rub, and give the recipe on their site a try....  sounds like a great place to start


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, it's available in major grocery stores.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 14, 2007)

On my Weber Kettle the legs just push in.  They actually come out to easy.  I need to put some glue in them to keep them in.

Here is a picture of indirect cooking with the Weber Kettle.





Here is a picture of the bottom section of the WSM.  You could not use the ring and fill with charcoal and put a grate over the charcoal for direct grilling.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just copied this in the sauces / brines / recipe section


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ cool,  i hope someone can get some use out of it ..

cleglue,  awesome on the pictures once again!!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Weber-51020-Smoke ... B00004U9VU





They don't make these anymore.  When they are gone, they're gone.  But this might be just what you need.  

18 1/2" "table top" kettle


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 14, 2007)

92hatchattack said:
			
		

> wow,  i just checked out those Maveric thermometers...   remote too ..  those are pretty awesome!!!!
> 
> so 1 single unit can monitor both meat temperature, and cooking temperature>?????



I would hold off on purchasing anything from Maverick right now.  I have a defective unit that they promised a replacement for but have yet to ship and they will not respond to any of my emails to them.  I would advise against purchasing one of these units until they prove that they support their products.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 14, 2007)

that does look near perfect for me!! ...  may just on it ..  wonder why the price is that high though, when u can get a full one on a stand for less...  whats the diffrences between platnum and gold and silver really????  I think im goona head out to wallmart tomorrow and check these out in perseon ..  if it looks easy to pull the legs off, there a good chance ill go for one with a stand......  but this is a good option too .. thanks for the heads up ...

so is this maverick a pretty new product then?


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2007)

The Smokey Joe Platinum is 18 1/2" dia where the silver and gold versions of the SJ are only 14" dia.  Big difference in cooking area.

The reason the price is high compared to the std 18 1/2" kettle is that you are paying for the convenience of being able to easily transport it.  Also production numbers have a lot to do with costs.

The Mavericks are good units and have been around a while.  Lots of people use them for years without any problems.  Usually if anyone has a problem their service dept handles it in a timely fashion.  Sometimes it takes a little longer than people would like for it to.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 15, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> 92hatchattack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Received the items from Maverick yesterday.  There was confusion regarding the unit that was defective but I'll resolve that with them.  The items were sent via US Mail which obviously took longer to arrive.

Thanks for your service, Maverick!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jun 15, 2007)

ok,  i checked out some grills in person today ....   and i think im pretty set on the full sized 18.5" silver one touch....  i can grab it from home depot for only $65 ...  not too shabby

so, this is for anyone with the 18"....   is the 18" large enough for indirect cooking????  because the 22" is just to big fo me and my apartment ...

cleglue,  yours looks like a 22" no???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2007)

92...its really not that much bigger in space...but the grilling area is great...I would get the 22.5" if at all possible!


----------

